#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  Important Benefits Of Link Building In SEO

## Bhavya

Link building is the method of receiving links to your site. Link building is a key part of search engine optimization (SEO), and here Im listed down some of the main benefits of link building for your website.


You will get More visibility of your blog in search results.You can receive traffic from other websites linked to you.High-quality incoming links mean your site will be esteemed as a valuable resource.You can easily do this by writing quality content.Link building also helps your website in getting indexed in search results quicker.Link building is also measured as a key aspect of SEO.

----------


## Moana

> Link building is the method of receiving links to your site. Link building is a key part of search engine optimization (SEO), and here I’m listed down some of the main benefits of link building for your website.
> 
> 
> You will get More visibility of your blog in search results.You can receive traffic from other websites linked to you.High-quality incoming links mean your site will be esteemed as a valuable resource.You can easily do this by writing quality content.Link building also helps your website in getting indexed in search results quicker.Link building is also measured as a key aspect of SEO.


Is link building the only way to increase the traffic to a website?

----------


## Bhavya

> Is link building the only way to increase the traffic to a website?


No, We can get traffic for our website through social sharing as well. But link building is one of an important factor in search engine optimization

----------


## Katren

> Is link building the only way to increase the traffic to a website?



Hello Moana,

Good Question! Not only the Link building. Basically, two kinds of Traffic sources that will get lots of traffic. 

*Paid Traffic:* Need More Budget with Less Time. Like a *PPC* (Pay per Click) and *SMA* (Social Media Advertisement).
*Free Traffic:* Less Budget and it will take more time).


Both of them has pro and cons. But we need to understand which kind of thing need to consider and which should omit to increase the traffic our website. 
I hope you can understand how to drive the traffic to a website. If you need further clarifications, please let me know. 
Thank you.

----------

